# What do you use to listen to tunes.



## Ferrariman (Nov 29, 2009)

Basically what do you use to listen to music.

I can already see the outcome.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2009)

JetAudio Basic


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

iTunes even though i dont have an ipod.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 29, 2009)

On the computer foobar2000 or mediamonkey. Besides that my fuze.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey wheres SPOTIFY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its a really good free program and has a wide collection of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. it saves me pluggin in my hdd all the time XD


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 29, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> hey wheres SPOTIFY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spotify is awesome too, I really forgot some.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 29, 2009)

i wonder how long the waiting list is XD
lucky i got an invite


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 29, 2009)

Plain old windows media player 11, I like the library system


----------



## yobemal (Nov 29, 2009)

Spotify and DSi


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 29, 2009)

Spotify looks awesome to bad I'm in the US.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 29, 2009)

Whatever happened to Windows Media Player?

Anyways VLC!!!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 29, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Plain old windows media player 11, I like the library system



i dont like the library system... it can get annoying sometimes...

anyone here pay £9.99 a month for spotify? i dont see the point. just to listen to new albums... big woop. but i do like the offline feature XD


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2009)

Foobar 2000


----------



## scrtmstr (Nov 29, 2009)

windows media player, and on my phone SE walkman player


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 29, 2009)

Winamp, I try to get all of my music in 320 kbps, a little lossy, but pretty damn near perfect. Lossless music files (well, FLAC at least) just take up too much memory.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 29, 2009)

FOOBAR2000 USERS UNITE!!

Also, I try to get music at high-bitrates.
I often buy albums I really love, and rip them to my HD in Lossless formats such as FLAC.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 29, 2009)

WMP for Music.
VLC for Video.


----------



## yobemal (Nov 29, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Spotify looks awesome to bad I'm in the US.



U can use Spotify in the US. just pretend ur from the UK, thats what i did


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 29, 2009)

YouTube and Windows Media Player


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 29, 2009)

winamp ftw


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 29, 2009)

I lol at the people that use Winamp.

Anyways, I use Songbird.
It rules.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 30, 2009)

itunes. I like to keep track of what I listen to with the last.fm driver-thingy. Plus i'm too lazy to make any changes.


----------



## longtom1 (Nov 30, 2009)

media player classic


----------



## Gore (Nov 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I lol at the people that use Winamp.
> 
> Anyways, I use Songbird.
> It rules.


Oh? Please tell us all why you "lol" at people using Winamp.
You do have a reason, don't you?


----------



## Jaems (Nov 30, 2009)

I lol at everyone who doesn't use foobar2000.

But in all seriousness, WinAmp is my 2nd player of choice.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I lol at the people that use Winamp.
> 
> Anyways, I use Songbird.
> It rules.


I lol @ people loling @ things

but srly songbird sucks


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 30, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's UI is really cluttered and the program itself is outdated.

And Joe88, how come you say "Songbird sucks"?


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2009)

Windows Media Player.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 30, 2009)

My ears.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2009)

iTunes for all my music management (whole albums etc.). I know iTunes isn't a _great_ program but it's easier to use with my iPod Touch and it's really not that bad once you get used to it. Works great for me.

Winamp for the odd individual MP3 or to test MP3s I haven't put in iTunes yet.

Youtube, Spotify and Last.fm for random listening.


----------



## Ndzy (Nov 30, 2009)

Winamp and Spotify, even though the damn commercials are getting on my nerves..


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

where's grooveshark?

http://listen.grooveshark.com/


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 30, 2009)

Zune Player all the way for me I love it looks awesome and sounds awesome


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I lol at the people that use Winamp.
> 
> Anyways, I use Songbird.
> It rules.


Lol?
Songbird, wasnt that the iTunes ripoff?

Anyway, whats wrong with Winamp?
It has the best UI imo.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 30, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best UI is Foobar2000, you can customize it as hell.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 30, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Best UI is Foobar2000, you can customize it as hell.


My experience with Foobar, is just a bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Without any library options or whatever, but that could be just me!


----------



## Theraima (Nov 30, 2009)

I use Windows Media Player the most, Im gonna get some other sometime...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> *iTunes for all my music management* (whole albums etc.). I know iTunes isn't a _great_ program but it's easier to use with my iPod Touch and it's really not that bad once you get used to it. Works great for me.
> 
> *Winamp for the odd individual MP3 or to test MP3s I haven't put in iTunes yet.*
> 
> Youtube, Spotify and Last.fm for random listening.


Exactly what I do. Winamp is not very good for managing a library.

Oh yeah. Lossy VBR MP3 when I can get my hands on it, otherwise at least 192kbps and usually not 320kbps (overkill).


----------



## mrSmiles (Nov 30, 2009)

foobar2000, although i might switch to some other program.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 30, 2009)

winamp for me:.
@ vidboy10, whats' wrong with it? it's working quite good, one of the best freeware music apps:.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 1, 2009)

Billy.exe


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

Zune for me. It's simple and easy to manage rips (it also puts music on my player).


----------



## outgum (Dec 1, 2009)

Gotta be Windows media player XD


----------



## Jaems (Dec 1, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because you didn't know how to make good use of it?





Of course, mine isn't impressive at all.
Just shows basic stuff you can do with foobar.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is winamp not good for managing a library? I found it the most usefull libraby there is. Just simple and plain.


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2009)

Poll needs an other.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine isn't that impressive, but I just Googled a bit, and came out with some crazy UI's.
Check it out.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 1, 2009)

Foobar, it doesnt take CPU for me, also VERY customizeable.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, I redid my foobar2000. Now it looks like this,

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs31/i/2008/229...1_by_sune80.png


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

I use Winamp in classic mode, mostly because I've got some skins I like and it's nice and comfortable.  If I were less lazy I might check out some others, but the system requirements are pretty low, and it plays well in the background when I'm gaming.  So it suits my needs well.

Oh, and I use 128kb/s compression.  The sound is great for most music and it cuts storage space down.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 25, 2010)

I use foobar, it's pretty fail when it comes to sorting and playing music logically but awesome with everything else


(lol bump my own thread for foobar rage)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2010)

I use VLC and iTunes


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 25, 2010)

It used to be Foobar then it's grouping methods starting being all wonky for me. (Anyone know a good fix) Plus a vast majority of my family members use my music library for their iPods/iPhones/etc so... iTunes. Yeah.

Usually lossless since I rip a large majority of music from CDs.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 25, 2010)

Winamp forever, because of simplicity !
I don't care if it doesn't have the best graphical interface, nor if it has the best library management, etc.
I'm all for simplicity and one task per software, I don't like memory consuming software where you will ever use 2% of it's full capacity.

I'm using an *audio* player to "*listen*" music, not to "see" it's interface.
Winamp is always minimized.

I'm using explorer, I double click the wanted file, and winamp plays it. The end !
(I can even use plugins which works with other softwares too, like BSplayer (yeah, another boo'ed software, the best for me))
I'm using DFX for enhancing the sound quality, as a dsp addon, it's compatible with BSplayer, great for movie sound too.


Sometime, I'm using Deliplayer to listen to Mod (modules) not compatible with any other softwares.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use earphones.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 25, 2010)

itunes and jriver media center.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 25, 2010)

Winamp and lossy. Most convenient for me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 25, 2010)

Grooveshark


It's much better than Pandora.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 25, 2010)

Winamp 2. Who needs a library


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm back to my AIMP2


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 6, 2010)

J River Media Center 14 ATM. It's a beast.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 6, 2010)

Hehe, I use Licks Media Player. Looks the coolest and is portable!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 6, 2010)

WMP and iTunes but my portable media station is my ipod touch


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> WMP and iTunes but my portable media station is my ipod touch


I'm pretty sure everyone uses an iTouch.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm using Moonshell 2 with my DSI as listening device.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

Ipod?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 6, 2010)

M3 Sakura & Moonshell 2>LMP-NG


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 6, 2010)

No way! I like LMP better!


----------



## Elritha (Feb 6, 2010)

I use winamp for music. I listen to both lossy and lossless, but it won't let me choose both.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 6, 2010)

I use Songbird. Quite a lot better than anything else I've tried. It's has a lot of add-ons but still simple to use. It also has iPod support (if you use an old version). It isn't slow (like iTunes) or complicated (like WinAmp) or too basic (like WMP).


----------



## techboy (Feb 7, 2010)

I use WMP11 when I listen to the few MP3s I have (most of which are 256kbps or lower...).

Normally though, I just use Firefox to listen to a local radio station stream on their website.


----------



## Sephi (Feb 7, 2010)

Winamp, love the ui.

I download lossy mp3 and flac, it just depends on which is available.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2010)

This feels like it should be in Computer Systems.

Anyway, I don't really listen to music on the computer. I actually rarely listen to it. And if I do, I just use my iPod.

Otherwise, I use iTunes, even though it sucks.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

Itunes.


----------



## Alicat (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, off my computer, I listen to music on: my MP3 player, the radio, discman (yes, the ancient discman that takes up atleast 4x the size of the average pocket these days), or my CD player. On my computer, I use playlist/winamp


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

Amarok and Sansa Fuze.

Lossless. I'm an audiophile


----------



## referencer (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone would use iTunes or WMP more than they have to. They are just garbage.

I used to use Winamp until I realized foobar did everything I wanted from Winamp without all the extra bullshit bloat Winamp dumps on you and looked better doing it.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 9, 2010)

update: I now use my pimeped Xtreme Red Media Player found at virtualcustoms.net (gee I really love that site)


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 9, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> I don't understand why anyone would use iTunes or WMP more than they have to. They are just garbage.
> 
> I used to use Winamp until I realized foobar did everything I wanted from Winamp without all the extra bullshit bloat Winamp dumps on you and looked better doing it.


It quite suck, yes.
I think i'm gonna stick with J River Media player 14. (but Foobar2000 is also a good music player)


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 19, 2010)

I also got a Sansa Clip+ >


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> I also got a Sansa Clip+ >


Cool! Sansa's are the best MP3 players ever! Great choice you made there!


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Side of meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 +1 Especially for just music. Now all we need is Rockbox on the newer v2 versions of the Clip and Fuze. Then the Clip+

*sigh* So far on the SansaAMS page looks like the clip v2 and clip+ has more progress than the fuze v2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own a fuze v2


----------



## Cermage (Feb 20, 2010)

lossy, itunes, ipod touch. 

i'm content with itunes, i don't find the point of having another mediaplayer when i'm just going to load up itunes to transfer songs anyway. 

i don't see the point of downloading loseless either, unless you have an $800+ pair of cans (even then it's debatable) you won't hear the difference between highbitrate lossy and loseless. only point of it is for archival and burning to cd. 220-320kbps/VBR is enough. Unless you're extremely paranoid, i know a few people who used to "upcode" 92 kbps files to 320 and claim they're true 320 on a certain private tracker.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Feb 21, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> i don't see the point of downloading loseless either, unless you have an $800+ pair of cans (even then it's debatable) you won't hear the difference between highbitrate lossy and loseless. only point of it is for archival and burning to cd. 220-320kbps/VBR is enough. Unless you're extremely paranoid, i know a few people who used to "upcode" 92 kbps files to 320 and claim they're true 320 on a certain private tracker.


I don't care, my library is 20% lossless.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

WMP ROCKS!!


----------



## ~Tiny~ (Mar 19, 2010)

I currently use MediaMonkey. Lossless songs/albums add up to be HUGE. I don't have the bandwidth for that.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Mar 19, 2010)

Itunes simply cos it's convenient...


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 21, 2010)

Foobar or Aimp2, Most are in FLAC, the other in MP3 (320Kbps or V2/0)


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 21, 2010)

Foobar2k, though usually forced to use iTunes on macbook + ipod touch


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 22, 2010)

I use spotify for everything, on my laptop my rig and my mobile. its really good, except when songs that are out in america arent out in the UK its kinda rubbish that you cant listen to it.


----------



## Seven (Mar 23, 2010)

foobar2000, functions as my iPod manager and general music player. I use MPC as usual for any movies, shows, etc.

As for lossy/lossless, I generally try to get things at 320kbps or higher but if it's rare enough I can even tolerate 192. Sometimes I go out of my way to get FLAC depending on how ridiculously awesome the music is, but this is fairly uncommon.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 23, 2010)

I use my Computer aka Windows media player, or my Nintendo Ds.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 23, 2010)

winamp on muh pc and itunes on meh mac


----------



## Gore (Mar 23, 2010)

Still Winamp on PC
iPod Touch but I'm getting rid of that soon

Feel like looking into changing media players now though


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

Evilplayer. It's a minimalist media player that I can run in the background while doing anything even playing games. It's great to be able to rock out while I'm playing an mmo.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 27, 2010)

No one uses AIMP2 exept me? Its very light (around 8mb footprint) and very confitable.
It uses BASS at the moment but soon a own audio rendering system, that means ASIO/WASAPI and 64-bit encoding support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I use foobar2000 w/ mostly mp3 files in LAME V0 which is about as good you'll ever get in mp3.

I use HD-555 and can't tell a difference between this and flac, so flac just takes up too much space


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 11, 2010)

Windows Media Player.
It gets the job done fairly well.
I like the way I can manage the library ( I actually love it, and it's portable ).
It's already installed on my PC, why would I want to install more useless crap that does the same thing with a different skin ?


----------

